# Jasper County



## gregm

Everyone ready for a hot bow season?


----------



## AllAmerican

Heard they are following does in Monticello areas


----------



## 1980z28camaro

*when is the second rut?*

is anybody hunting off Highway 83 in Jasper County and when is the second rut going to come in?


----------



## formula1

*re:*

If there is any activity it should be right about now.  I have pics of bucks and does through Dec 7th hitting scrapes, but nothing after that.


----------



## B. White

Should be now, but no sign of it on 83 near Forsyth I saw  very  few does and a lot of bucks this year, so I’d guess it is possible there were very few unbread does here.


----------



## 1980z28camaro

Anybody seeing anything how's the activity in the woods?


----------



## Baracus

Any jasper county reports? It should turn on soon in my area.


----------



## Condor

Deer on the White Oak acorns heavy, small bucks are starting to follow and agitate the does.   Big bucks still not chasing.   Lots of scrapes showing up in the woods.   I look for this weekend to have a lot of deer movement


----------



## 1980z28camaro

anybody seeing anything off Highway 83 in Jasper County


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Little to zero sign located and minimum shots heard in eight fulldays over the past two weeks. The area seems to hold very few if any deer anymore. I got excited just seeing random tracks. Not the first rub seen old or new.


----------



## Condor

I saw 29 deer, 9 bucks included, in 3 sets this weekend.  All the deer were 2,4 ,6 points and closely following does.  Pretty much if you saw a doe moving steadily through an area, get ready because a buck was coming in the next few minutes.   Did not see a single buck twice.   I believe the big deer have not started chasing yet, but will as soon as this rain lets off.   I intend to Hunt all day Friday, Saturday & Sunday.

A few of the bucks have swollen necks and dark hocks but most did not.

The funny part came on Sunday about 1:00 in the afternoon, when I went to pull a card from a camera on the end of a club that we have not hunted this year.   I a driving my 4-wheeler down to the bottoms, turned a corner and there is the largest deer I have ever seen alive in the woods, It looked like a Brahma Bull with horns.    Of course, I do not have my gun with me so all I could do is watch as it loped away.    I will be hunting in that end of the club this coming weekend, which I believe could be the best weekend of the year for movement of big deer.

All the scrapes have gone cold.   Got to hunt White Oak Acorns, which are still falling but tapering off.   Red oaks are falling.  Need to get close to where the does are hanging out.


----------



## Baracus

I started to see good movement 8-10 when the rain would let up. Last sat and sunday saw alot. But tgat rain mon-wed killed it for me. Couldnt get back to woods until today, didnt see a thing this am. I agree with above, scrapes have dried up for almost 2 weeks. Found alot of acorns on the ground today.


----------



## Condor

Hunted Friday, Saturday, Sunday - 5 sits - saw total of 25 deer.   Does, 1-8point, 6, 4, & spikes.  Best sits were Friday and Saturday morning. Sunday temps started to go up and deer movement died.   The funny thing is they were not chasing at all.  Not even interested in the other sex.   The hocks are getting darker so I would have thought they would be chasing.   The property I’m on has a doe to buck ration of about 3-1.   Judging from the GON rut map the big deer must be locked up with does, I’m just not seeing anything.   I am guessing the weekends of Dec 1-2 and Dec 8-9 would be good with the echo rut.    Any experienced Jasper hunters have any ideas about the timing of the rut this year?


----------



## Baracus

The last 3 years i have hunted jasper. Between nov 10-18 is when i have seen all my bucks moving. With the days around thr 16-18 being when i saw and got my big ones.


----------



## 1980z28camaro

Anybody seeing anything and when do you think the second rut will kick off


----------



## Condor

Hunted during the cold weather this week, deer have moved off acorns to food plots and corn feeders.   Need to hunt the trails going to the new food sources.   Did not see a single deer in areas they had been thick in several weeks ago.


----------



## 1980z28camaro

How's the hunting been this year?


----------



## 1980z28camaro

Anyone seeing any rut activity near Highway 83?


----------



## ditchdoc24

1980z28camaro said:


> How's the hunting been this year?





1980z28camaro said:


> Anyone seeing any rut activity near Highway 83?



The hunting has been pretty good. I've heard of some good bucks hitting the ground and chasing is starting to happen. I killed a decent 8 pointer on 10/20 and have been seeing a lot of deer movement at night. I was coming home yesterday from picking my daughter up from school and saw a doe run across the road ahead of me. I slowed down and had a small buck run out in front of me in hot pursuit of the doe. That was on Post Rd which is in the north part of the county.


----------



## 1980z28camaro

Any chasing going on?


----------



## Condor

We are going down on Saturday morning, should be good with low temps and some sunshine after the rain.   Hopefully this will be the hot weekend.   Last year I saw a lot of chasing on our lease on November 13


----------



## Condor

Hunted this weekend, saw very few deer, heard 2 shots all day Saturday, Sunday morning.  Due to the weather and the rain that had just stopped falling, I was amazed at the lack of deer movement.    All deer were just cruising except one nice 10 Point that was with a doe.   Was surprised with the lack of activity.    I think the acorn crop in the area was poor, deer coming to corn that was put down, all deer observed were trying to find green plants.  

The question is - is the rut over? Or Has the rut not kicked in yet?    If I had to guess I am guessing that the rut is yet to come in this part of Jasper based on trial camera pics I have that do not show any chasing.


----------



## 1980z28camaro

Any post rut activity going on?


----------



## 1980z28camaro

Anybody seen any rut activity off Highway  83


----------



## NMH5050

Hello Jasper County.. I just purchased a place off of GA 300 near town.


----------



## bilgerat

Welcome, I bought a small tract off 83 sw of town a few years ago.


----------



## NMH5050

bilgerat said:


> Welcome, I bought a small tract off 83 sw of town a few years ago.



Thanks! I am really enjoying Monticello and especially the farm. We have a ton of hogs right now that I trying to get out of there. I have also seen a few turkeys that like having around.


----------



## bilgerat

I got lucky and havent seen any hogs on My place , Not many turkeys either unfortunately.


----------



## NMH5050

Anyone seeing any birds?


----------



## NMH5050

How is everyone's season going? I'll be there in the morning overlooking the swamp.


----------



## common man

Any new reports?


----------



## NMH5050

I have been seeing a lot of deer just not the ones I want to see.


----------



## common man

Hoping to get a deer for my son next week at cedar creek


----------



## common man

Went Saturday didn't see anything. Any other reports


----------



## NMH5050

common man said:


> Went Saturday didn't see anything. Any other reports





common man said:


> Went Saturday didn't see anything. Any other reports




I was there Sunday morning and it was slow. Saw 1 deer and heard 1 shot. A few new bucks showed up on camera but at night.


----------



## NMH5050

How was everyone's deer season? I had three really nice bucks that are still around on my place. I saw one of them but we broke off half of a side so I gave him a pass.


----------



## common man

Got a big buck and son got a doe. Had a great season encountered a lot of wildlife


----------



## NMH5050

common man said:


> Got a big buck and son got a doe. Had a great season encountered a lot of wildlife




Nice! Post a picture.
I was holding out for this buck and never got the chance. He showed up the last day of the season right last light but I was in Alabama. Had tons of pictures of him this summer and fall. Hopefully he will stick around.


----------



## common man




----------



## common man




----------



## NMH5050

common man said:


> View attachment 1129347



Great buck and doe! Congrats.


----------



## common man

Any reports out there? Rut activity


----------



## NMH5050

Last Friday and Saturday morning I saw rut activity and then the heat wave moved in.


----------

